# Tfv8 vs vgod trick tank



## Nightwalker (27/8/16)

I'm looking at getting one of these but can't decide.
What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Nightwalker (28/8/16)

No one?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/8/16)

Had both and my personal choice is TFV8.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (28/8/16)

Check out the Limitless Xl as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (28/8/16)

therazia said:


> Check out the Limitless Xl as well.


I have. Now I'm more confused


----------



## therazia (28/8/16)

It's all up to you. The V8 and Xl perform more or less the same. The XL comes with a single coil deck and a dual coil deck which are both super damn easy to wick and build on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/9/16)

therazia said:


> It's all up to you. The V8 and Xl perform more or less the same. The XL comes with a single coil deck and a dual coil deck which are both super damn easy to wick and build on.


Well I see on slowtech you can also buy a dual coil rba deck for the Tfv8. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (1/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Well I see on slowtech you can also buy a dual coil rba deck for the Tfv8.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



The TFV8 comes with an RBA in the box ... it's dual coil and has fused clapton pre-installed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (1/9/16)

Naeem_M said:


> The TFV8 comes with an RBA in the box ... it's dual coil and has fused clapton pre-installed.


Maybe the one i saw was for the Tfv4 then..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeem_M (1/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Maybe the one i saw was for the Tfv4 then..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Maybe even the new TFV8 RBA-16 is what you came across ... 

LEFT: RBA-16 [new]
RIGHT: RBA that comes in the box

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jpq (1/9/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these but can't decide.
> What are the pros and cons?


In my opinion 

And i can only help on the TFV8 side,

Pro's 
1.]ITs Big, nice tank which is supposed to last a bit longer between refills, supposedly...
2.)BEcause of the size you will have a slightly bigger arm on one side than the other.
3.)The pre built coils Are THE BEST!!!! That V8 out-clouds a Ford xr3 any day.
4.)The flavour on this masive tank is superb.
5.) The Rba puts most of my others to shame, in fact if i was Oprah, look under your chair!!!! You need this in your life!!!!

Cons
See point 1 and 2 in pro's list....
ITs thirsty, like rough, like diy or die.
The rba seems to be beating everyone, its a tricky wick and seems a lot are struggling with the wicking, as they say its leaking.
Be Prepared to struggle for a while, also the rba base seems to come lose, which creates a short.

If you have further questions, look me up.

O ja And Personally.

THE ONE AND ONLY TANK ON MY DEVICE FOR ALMOST TWO WEEKS!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mark121m (16/9/16)

So could you decide on a tank.

I find the Eagle Rta
Is kicking cloud and amazing flavour

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (16/9/16)

Mark121m said:


> So could you decide on a tank.
> 
> I find the Eagle Rta
> Is kicking cloud and amazing flavour
> ...



I like the replacement coils on that Eagle ... Love me some Juggernaut dual coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JollyVaper (16/9/16)

I can't comment on the Pros and Cons. But a friend of mine has the TFV8 and the VGod. And since he got the VGod I haven't seem him use another tank. 

Having smoked on both I have to say the VGod has superior flavor and the airflow is super smooth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (16/9/16)

Been fiddling with the Rba deck on the Tfv4 for the last hour. Thought I'd give it a proper attempt. 

Got it going now with no dry hits and flooding etc. What a massive difference! The flavour is coming through so nicely! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/9/16)

[QE="Naeem_M, post: 431530, member: 6897"]I like the replacement coils on that Eagle ... Love me some Juggernaut dual coils [/QUOTE]
I got myself the tfv8. Very happy indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (18/9/16)

JollyVaper said:


> I can't comment on the Pros and Cons. But a friend of mine has the TFV8 and the VGod. And since he got the VGod I haven't seem him use another tank.
> 
> Having smoked on both I have to say the VGod has superior flavor and the airflow is super smooth.


Thanks man

Oh. We vape. Not smoke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/9/16)

Nightwalker said:


> [QE="Naeem_M, post: 431530, member: 6897"]I like the replacement coils on that Eagle ... Love me some Juggernaut dual coils


I got myself the tfv8. Very happy indeed[/QUOTE]
You run the stock coils or go straight to RBA? Had so much fun giving the octo coil horns, tried to burn it out but nope it handles lmfao...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (19/9/16)

Nightwalker said:


> [QE="Naeem_M, post: 431530, member: 6897"]I like the replacement coils on that Eagle ... Love me some Juggernaut dual coils


I got myself the tfv8. Very happy indeed[/QUOTE]

The TFV8 is a beast  ... I am now hooked on my Limitless XL
Apart from the Flavour and Clouds on it ... It looks sweeeeeeet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (19/9/16)

FogFace said:


> I got myself the tfv8. Very happy indeed


You run the stock coils or go straight to RBA? Had so much fun giving the octo coil horns, tried to burn it out but nope it handles lmfao...[/QUOTE]

The stock coils on the TFV8 are magical 
That T8 is worth every cent ... never did the RBA only the T8 coils.

Gotta say I am highly impressed with the Baby TFV8. It's smaller but still chucks the flavour and vapour!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/9/16)

Naeem_M said:


> You run the stock coils or go straight to RBA? Had so much fun giving the octo coil horns, tried to burn it out but nope it handles lmfao...
> 
> The stock coils on the TFV8 are magical
> That T8 is worth every cent ... never did the RBA only the T8 coils.
> ...


EVERYBODY that vapes off mine says 'I can NOT believe these are stock coils' without fail. It took me a while to get the RBA as good. Finally chucked the Claptons away, now running 22g Nichrome .18 ohm and mate... I suggest you give it a little go, a .2 ohm Nichrome build is what that RBA craves....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Naeem_M (19/9/16)

FogFace said:


> EVERYBODY that vapes off mine says 'I can NOT believe these are stock coils' without fail. It took me a while to get the RBA as good. Finally chucked the Claptons away, now running 22g Nichrome .18 ohm and mate... I suggest you give it a little go, a .2 ohm Nichrome build is what that RBA craves....



I will give it a try and let you know  thanks for the tip man!


----------



## Nightwalker (19/9/16)

Naeem_M said:


> You run the stock coils or go straight to RBA? Had so much fun giving the octo coil horns, tried to burn it out but nope it handles lmfao...



The stock coils on the TFV8 are magical 
That T8 is worth every cent ... never did the RBA only the T8 coils.

Gotta say I am highly impressed with the Baby TFV8. It's smaller but still chucks the flavour and vapour![/QUOTE]
I bought it for the rba but still hooked on the stock coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/9/16)

Nightwalker said:


> The stock coils on the TFV8 are magical
> That T8 is worth every cent ... never did the RBA only the T8 coils.
> 
> Gotta say I am highly impressed with the Baby TFV8. It's smaller but still chucks the flavour and vapour!


I bought it for the rba but still hooked on the stock coils[/QUOTE]
I want the RBA deck with the para posts. Messes style. Too sick. But if you go RBA go Nichrome, claptons and twists just do not suit this tank.


----------

